# Anyone have experience with Redington CPX Rods?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I sent my broken CPS out today for warranty repair, but Redington will only replace it with a CPX, as the CPS is discontinued. Anyone on here use a CPX? If so, how do you like it?


I'm crossing my fingers, but to be honest, I'm nervous that the CPX isn't going to measure up. :-/


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an 8 wt and I'm looking to get rid of it. Just too stiff for my liking, even with a 9wt line. It would be a great rod if the tip was a little softer. Theres really no "feel" for accurate short distance casting. 

Never compared it to a cps...


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

My dad has the CPX, its a pretty solid rod! I like it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I can't claim that the CPS was very good on the short casts either, but it sure could make the long throws. I guess I'll soon find out.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got the CPS 10 wt. It's a good enough rod, casts ok albeit not as accurate as I prefer. I'm sold on the new TFO BVK rods. I've got the 8,10,12 wts and they are extremely accurate and cast like a rocket. I'll be selling the CPS along with my Sage Rplxi 12 wt and Ticr 10 wt come next tarpon season.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got a 9 wt cpx. Super light rod, really nice, actually think it has really good touch. Not as good as the tfo bvk though, in my opinion.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got a 9 wt cpx. Super light rod, really nice, actually think it has really good touch. Not as good as the tfo bvk though, in my opinion, but a nice rod still.


----------



## Kateharley (Jul 26, 2011)

My brother have a 8 wt CPX.. it has a good touch..
and i really like it..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great! Thanks for sharing your opinions everyone. My replacement rod should be arriving today, so hopefully I'll get a chance to try it out and form my own opinion soon.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

HaMm3r,
I broke the tip on a redington Nano 
Titanium bought on the internet, and was given the choice of a three piece NaTi or the CPX 4 pc 8wt.
Putting it mildly, I was impressed with the quality of the CPX rod and the Redington warranty. I have three Redington rods. 5,8, 10wt, all 4 piece travel. They are very utilitarian rods and serve me well. Everything from 8 inch rainbow trout to 75 lbs. tarpon with plenty of specks, reds, and snook in between.
With what I have seen of you and the bass, you should find this rod to be a decent tool. Let us know how it goes.

KMB
St. Louis, MO(currently in Blowing Rock, NC)


----------

